
Address-Specific DNS Name Redirection (ANAME) [draft] - okket
https://tools.ietf.org/html/draft-hunt-dnsop-aname-00
======
ShakataGaNai
As is pointed out in the draft, so many services offer similar behaviors.
People obviously want this, now just need to get the standard out there. Also
in the modern world prefixing-www isn't needed (and frankly just as common to
not see, as you do -- for better or worse) and tons of generic TLD's... apex
record handling is REALLY critical.

